# New to the prop1



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I know Zombie is getting a group buy thing together for the prop1 and related. I want to know what I need to get started on this project. I want to get in on the group buy prices so any input would be appreciated. Again, I am a total idiot, so please phrase comments in a way I should be able to understand.

I bought a singing dancing polar bear with background singing penguins after Christmas. I want to turn the polar bear into a werewolf, not sure what to turn the penguins into just yet. The polar bear sways right and left, lifts each arm up, turns his head, and moves mouth in sync with the vocals. The penguins rotate on base, move each arm, and move mouth in sync with the vocals. The two penguins plug in to the polar bear so the whole thing is synced up.

I no likey the Christmas music, and want to do something a little scarier.

My question is: do I need different prop1s to control each of the characters? Or will one board do all of those different things? 

What will I need as a basic set up? ie cables, relays, etc...

Can I still use music from a cd player, or does that have to be prop1 controlled as well?

Do you recommend a site, for idiots like myself, to get a 'primer' on exactly what this board does?

Again, I want to get in on the group buy, so timely responses will be appreciated. Maybe more will see this and want to make purchases as well. 

Thanks in advance


----------

